# The 2.7-litre V6 Biturbo, Fantastic info



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Im so happy I found this, save and enjoy people








http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/au...y.pdf


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: The 2.7-litre V6 Biturbo, Fantastic info (chippievw)*

This is excellent info and has also been listed on the B5 S4 DIY & FAQ Link among others.
Here is the B5 RS4 Study Guide, helps to clarify differences between the two:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf


----------



## LaseRed02 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The 2.7-litre V6 Biturbo, Fantastic info (GLS-S4)*

Incredible post! 
BUMP!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: The 2.7-litre V6 Biturbo, Fantastic info (LaseRed02)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: The 2.7-litre V6 Biturbo, Fantastic info (chippievw)*

bump for you, great find. Thanks for the post, saved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: The 2.7-litre V6 Biturbo, Fantastic info (J-tec)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

